# Spring loaded nail punches



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Sometimes I think Im the only one that uses these. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BHDHI6/ref=asc_df_B003BHDHI65168197/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B003BHDHI6&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167152075853&hvpos=2o6&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11372972156476020908&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028309&hvtargid=pla-305977014883

Seriously, why wouldnt they sell these everywhere? It took me three years to find any here in Austin. Turns out the SW by my house sells this pack for $10. A double sided nail set, and the other one is awesome for hinge pins, as I just discovered today. I've NEVER met a carpernter whos ever seen them, and most painters haven't either. Absolute MUST if you prep/paint new trim and doors.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been using them for years, very handy tool.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

My standard nail sets are essentially just hinge-pin-removers since I use a spring set for almost everything. If I'm taking a door off, I'm bringing pliers and a hammer anyway in case one sticks.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

been looking for these for years. do want and need


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I consider these a necessity.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

They are great, but Im not sold on the hinge pin tool. Just an old hing pin works the best with a hammer.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolutely love them. My only problem is I keep losing the dam things.lain:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, think I'm on my third set because I keep losing them too.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Absolutely love them. My only problem is I keep losing the dam things.lain:




I don't loose them but my employees seem to think they grow on trees. That is until they have to buy their own and suddenly they don't go missing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

These are awesome! I have only used the hinge pin one a couple times, one of those times i sent the hinge pin hurling into the ceiling.. :surprise:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mattpaints82 said:


> These are awesome! I have only used the hinge pin one a couple times, one of those times i sent the hinge pin hurling into the ceiling.. :surprise:


Hopefully there wasn't oil, W-D 40, or black graphite dust (all three?) all over the place. :sad:


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

RH said:


> Hopefully there wasn't oil, W-D 40, or black graphite dust (all three?) all over the place. :sad:


When will people learn that WD-40 is a terrible lubricant?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

RH said:


> Hopefully there wasn't oil, W-D 40, or black graphite dust (all three?) all over the place. :sad:


Its almost like you were standing right beside me. The trifecta of funk shot to the ceiling like a missile with the pin.:vs_mad: Luckily we were painting the ceiling so i had touch up paint, always nice to have at least one thing work in your favor. lain:


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I got turned onto these several years ago. I think they are great, but they seem to chip up pretty often. They must be made of very hard or brittle steel.

Either way, I buy new ones whenever I need them. They used to carry them at my local SW, but no longer. Have to Amazon them now.

They'll pinch you good if you're not paying attention.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Hate them with a passion. For all of their convenience.. if you have to use them for any length of time they will make your fingers go numb and stay that way (for over a week in my case). They should have been designed with a rubber grip to protect your fingers.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I love those too, but seriously they will blister up or at least make your fingers hurt if using them more than a few times.

So when I prep milpacks I use the regular style set.

Spring set for small jobs is good though.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

getrex said:


> Hate them with a passion. For all of their convenience.. if you have to use them for any length of time they will make your fingers go numb and stay that way (for over a week in my case). They should have been designed with a rubber grip to protect your fingers.


I wonder of one of these woud work?


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Cut in half the first one might. Good idea!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> I love those too, but seriously they will blister up or at least make your fingers hurt if using them more than a few times.
> 
> So when I prep milpacks I use the regular style set.
> 
> Spring set for small jobs is good though.


Really? I've never had a pinch or blister or any discomfort whatsoever from them. You must have some bad trim carpenters. :smile:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

getrex said:


> Hate them with a passion. For all of their convenience.. if you have to use them for any length of time they will make your fingers go numb and stay that way (for over a week in my case). They should have been designed with a rubber grip to protect your fingers.


Have you guys tried wrapping the ends in tape or something if its making your fingers raw? I've honestly never had a problem. In the last few days I've had to set at least a hundred nails, and pop fifty doors off their hinges with them, and I've never had any discomfort.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

That's just because you don't have any nerves left.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree if you are using it that much, fire the carpenters.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree if you are using it that much, fire the carpenters.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Have you guys tried wrapping the ends in tape or something if its making your fingers raw? I've honestly never had a problem. In the last few days I've had to set at least a hundred nails, and pop fifty doors off their hinges with them, and I've never had any discomfort.


I was just working on a large millpack and did about 95% of the job solo. There were thousands of nails and yeah a % of them needed some attention. If the nails weren't set far enough I would tap them in.

We had some stubborn nails in places, that take a lot of whacks with the hammer and traditional nail set, so the spring set was out of the question on a lot of this job. 

I've wrapped red electrical tape on my spring set before, helped a tiny bit, until it failed.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Tape doesn't work. Try the pen guards.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought a set for each of our carpenter's. They LOVE them. And they leave less shiners these days..lol


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Thought shiners were the visible nails when the green kid shoots the subfloor down and misses the floor joist the entire way.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

sayn3ver said:


> Thought shiners were the visible nails when the green kid shoots the subfloor down and misses the floor joist the entire way.


They are in rough carpentry. I dunno, maybe some folks call them something different in finish carpentry? We call them shiners, anywhere you see either a shiny nail head protruding or an otherwise shiny nail (where it's shot out the side or missed the piece it was joining to) where it shouldn't be. What do you guys call em?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> I bought a set for each of our carpenter's. They LOVE them. And they leave less shiners these days..lol


You know, thats a good idea. Buy the carpenter a new toy, and hopefully all the nails will be set for me.... I'd throw down ten bucks for that... If it actually worked.

And yeah, I call them shiners too.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

DeanV said:


> I agree if you are using it that much, fire the carpenters.


If only it were that easy.... I put a clause in my contract if they get too out of hand though. Also for unflush miters, and excessive huge gaps to caulk. Of course, it would take a LOT for me to actually backcharge for that, but the mere mention that I can, gets them to try a little harder.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> You know, thats a good idea. Buy the carpenter a new toy, and hopefully all the nails will be set for me.... I'd throw down ten bucks for that... If it actually worked.
> 
> And yeah, I call them shiners too.


They think they're "fun". At least compared to the old tried and true. And ez to stick in their pockets. Our guys are pretty good about setting anyway, but then there's the screwy ones they "forgot" to go back for. Now they have a spring tool in their pocket...not much forgetting these days...lol definitely worth a go if you're following the same carpenter's a lot.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Woodco said:


> You know, thats a good idea. Buy the carpenter a new toy, and hopefully all the nails will be set for me.... I'd throw down ten bucks for that... If it actually worked.
> 
> And yeah, I call them shiners too.


$10? I wish. Almost $30 after taxes up here.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

journeymanPainter said:


> $10? I wish. Almost $30 after taxes up here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk




http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/272055361637?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd probably just bite the bullet and get some. It's one tiny tool to carry along as opposed to a hammer and nail set.

They are mighty convenient. 4 1/2 Stars, I'll give them.

Not backing down from the "pinchy" claim, though. You just have to be aware.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been pinched a few times. Unpleasant.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Love these things, But it's hit and miss what stores carry them. (Especially when you travel!) Amazon is the way to go now. 

Saved me countless hours over the years. Luckily, I have never been pinched, though I think that's because my fingers are too fat to fit between the coils!:biggrin:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> I love those too, but seriously they will blister up or at least make your fingers hurt if using them more than a few times.
> 
> So when I prep milpacks I use the regular style set.
> 
> Spring set for small jobs is good though.


I think I understand now. I ordered another spring set online, and it looks exactly the same, but the the machining, and lathing on it is definitely sharper and harsher on the fingers. The other ones I've had were smoother and more polished or something, so it didnt hurt the fingers. Still better than carrying a hammer and punch around though...


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

id call the carpenter personally if he didnt sink enough nails that my fingers were getting sore sinking them back in.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vylum said:


> id call the carpenter personally if he didnt sink enough nails that my fingers were getting sore sinking them back in.


What are you gonna do? Go home and wait for them to come out? Thats why I put clauses in my contract to backcharge for excessive nail holes.


----------

